# Hickory nuts (seeds)



## chass (Jun 2, 2008)

Last fall I planted about 20 hickory nuts a few inches down in the soil. Well it is now June and nothing has come up. Is it still to early, I’m in northern Wisconsin, or do you think the critters got them? 

Chass


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Jun 2, 2008)

Dunno if it's too early in your area. I do know they rarely sprout in my yard (I have a mature tree) - the squirrels get them!

If you want them to grow, I suggest you start them indoors, and transplant seedlings. Otherwise you're just feeding the critters.


----------



## chass (Jun 5, 2008)

Then, feeding the critters it is.

Thanks BlueRidge.


----------



## ultimate buzz (Jun 11, 2008)

*critters*

I had chestnuts just starting to shoot up about 4 inches in pots outside.This morning the rats with fluffy tails had dug half of them up.  
I had just taken the 1/2 inch hardware cloth I had covering off them ,because the shoots were starting to poke through. I still have some more nuts stratifying in my freezer,so I will have to start over,this time the pots will have to be in some kind of cage. I had water tested hickory , black walnut,and chestnut, then put them in the freezer last fall. So far, the chestnut were the only ones that sprouted through the surface in the pots.
I'm in central Wisconsin, in the Wisconsin Rapids area.Around here the black walnut seem to grow the best.I have planted hickory seedlings here,but they have all died out at an early age. As far as the hickory nuts,I'm figuring on them to be the last to sprout, seeing they are such slow growers.
Nuts and trees have pretty bad odds around here between the squirrels, rabbits and deer.Over the long run, deer are the most destructive. Ken


----------



## 441_Stihl (Jun 22, 2008)

it may take awhile before see sprouts it will grow a pretty good taproot before seedlings come through the ground,


----------

